# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Filmohen UFO nga forcat ajroje Meksikane

## edspace

Meksike - Nje perfaqesues i departamentit te mbrojtjes e konfirmoi te marte se
pilotet e forces ajrore Meksikane filmuan 11 objekte te paidentifikuar ne qiellin mbi shtetin Campeche, ne jug te Meksikes. 

Te marte eshte shfaqur nje videokasete qe tregon objekte te ndritshme, disa pika te vogla drite, si dhe te tjera te ngjashme me dritat e makinave duke levizur me shpejtesi ne qiellin e mbremjes. 

Dritat ishin filmuar ne 5 Mars nga pilotet duke perdorur reze infrakuqe. Ato dukeshin sikur fluturonin ne nje lartesi 3500 metra dhe e rrethuan avionin e forcave ajroje Meksikane qe ishte duke bere nje kontroll te perditshem kunder trafikimit te droges ne shtetin Campeche, ne gjirin e Meksikes. Vetem tre objekte shfaqeshin ne ekranin radar te aeroplanit. 

"Kisha frike? Po. Kisha pak frike sepse ne ishim perballe dickaje qe nuk kishte ndodhur asnjehere me pare," tha perdoruesi i aparatit te radarit, togeri German Marin ne nje interviste publike te Marte. 

"Nuk mund te dalloja se cfare ishin ... por mendoj se ishin plotesisht te verteta," shtoi togeri Mario Adrian Vazquez, perdoruesi i aparateve infrakuqe.  Vazquez kembenguli se nuk kishte asnje menyre si mund te ndryshoheshim fotografite e regjistruara. 

Kapiteni i avionit, majori Magdaleno Costanon, tha se avionet ushtarake i ndoqen dritat "dhe une besoj se ata mund ta ndjenin qe ne po i ndiqnim". 

Kur avionet ndaluan se ndjekuri objektet, ato u zhduken, tha ai. 

Nje perfaqesues i departamentit te mbrojtjes te Meksikes konfirmoi te marte qe videokaseta ishte filmuar nga anetare te forces ajrore te Meksikes. Asnje koment tjeter nuk ishte bere me tej. 

Videoja u shfaq per here te pare ne televizionin kombetar te hene ne mbremje dhe u perserit ne konference e shtypit te marte nga Jaime Maussan, nje hetues meksikan qe ka perkushtuar 10 vitet e fundit me studimet e UFO-ve. 

"Ky eshte lajm historik," Maussan u tha gazetareve. "Egizistojne qindra video (te UFO-ve) , por asnjera nuk ka mbeshtetjen e forcave te armatosura te nje vendi. ... Forcat e armatosura nuk mbeshtesin mashtrime. 

Maussan tha se sektretari i mbrojtjes, gjenerali Ricardo Vega Garcia i dha atij videon ne 22 prill. 

------------------------------------------
Artikulli eshte perkthyer nga http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/americ....ap/index.html

----------

